# Please Someone help my family



## Keke (Aug 5, 2015)

i got a job with another branch of company i was working with in Nigeria..this is not a direct transfer..i was given the chance and i took it but with a low salary compared to what is suitable for a decent living here (then i did not realize it until i came here)

my husband left his job to join me so he can look for a job.. this is almost a year, he still has not gotten a job, he has been here twice on visit visa but now job and he went back.. i cannot sponsor him because of my low position in my visa...we now have a baby who is critically sick and also need proper medical care here than in Nigeria...

I am pleading with all kind hearten people here to please help my husband get a job...
he studies Information technology from the UK on masters degree..he is also CISCO and Microsoft certified...he is ready to work any where here and join immidiately

Please help my family..and we will be very grateful...

thanks


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Is your husband working in Nigeria? Maybe it is easier for you to find a job there via family connections? I hope you all get help and that you will be together as a family soon. Explore all options, something will come. Good Luck!


----------

